# looking for an inexspensive outfitter



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

dont earn that much so i am looking for an inexspensive bear outfitter to go with next year. i have 5 pts so i can probably get drawn anywhere please let me know
thanks a bunch
Jim Malkowski
Farmington Hills


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Not trying to to offend you....but you get what you pay for....


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

Just call around, they are all priced fairly.. If you are looking for a $1000 guide for $200 you will not have much luck

Alot depends on the area


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

We went with Hank Pole (blueroad bucks) this year and can't tell you how happy we were with him. Call him one time and by the end of the conversation you'll think you've been friends with him for years. 

I'm not sure if his rates change but this year he was $750 if you have your own lodging or $850 for the hunt, lodging and meals for a 5 day hunt. 

With 5 points you can get an Amasa tag and theres no doubt in my mind he'll get you a bear.

Edit: forgot his # is 906-852-3650

Ryan


----------



## walleyein (Jun 4, 2007)

I hunted with him on the first hunt also, he told me we would have three baited stands per hunter, incase the one you were hunting went dead well my first stand did, I sat there for three days, 7 to 8 hours a day. Well I asked if I could be put in differnt stand on my fourth day, so he put me in A box blind as I was looking around in it there was a plastic bottle that was full of pee and another bottle that was half full of chew spit from A prevous hunter that week. It was A bad experience:yikes:


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

walleyein said:


> I hunted with him on the first hunt also, he told me we would have three baited stands per hunter, incase the one you were hunting went dead well my first stand did, I sat there for three days, 7 to 8 hours a day. Well I asked if I could be put in differnt stand on my fourth day, so he put me in A box blind as I was looking around in it there was a plastic bottle that was full of pee and another bottle that was half full of chew spit from A prevous hunter that week. It was A bad experience:yikes:


 
Did you tell him about? Did you get a bear?


----------



## walleyein (Jun 4, 2007)

Never did see A bear! I didn't have to tell him, he knew put me in a blind that was already hunted, that was like a slap in the face, if I ever get a guide again which I doubt I'll do a lot better research.. You pay for what ya get.. Good luck to you bowhunter...


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I hunted with Hank also. I did get a bear. The bottom line is that this is Michigan and although we have a decent bear population it is not Northern Canada in that you will not get to be picky. Hanks camp went about 80% success and 85% chance for a kill. Getting back to my point; if you do not get one it is easy to blame the guide but it appeared they worked hard for us at Hank's place.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

I know guy out of Newberry...soon as I find his number I'll send it....


----------



## perch321 (Sep 8, 2005)

I called hank to find out what was going on,the walleye guy apparently is not telling the story,he left his blind opening day at 6:30 and was out of the wood's each day well before dark.The whole thing is about the fact that this guy and his brother wanted to go back and Hank told them he would take them,but they got mad as he was working with his 3rd season hunter's and did not get back to them right away.He was taking them free of charge and at his own expense.The other guy's brother shot at a bear and leg shot it and could not find it,so why they are all of a sudden blaming him is anbody's guess.In fact if you check walleye guy's earlier post he said he would be back to hunt with hank again>He is taking a bad rap for no reason.Hank is having a couple other hunter's back and also some for muzzle loader as well.The only guy that did not see a bear was the whiner that left the stand as he was sore from sitting for 5 hour's,this can be verified by the other hunter's from there as well.I can vouch for the hunt's he has and I am sure other's on here will as well


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

walleyein said:


> Never did see A bear! I didn't have to tell him, he knew put me in a blind that was already hunted, that was like a slap in the face, if I ever get a guide again which I doubt I'll do a lot better research.. You pay for what ya get.. Good luck to you bowhunter...


Not trying to start anything but... Walleyin, in the blueroad bucks post you wrote "Got skunked, but i'll be back up there to hunt with Hank again." Why the change of heart.

Hank like all the other outfitters in the U.P. offer bear hunts not bear shoots. Hank obviously thought that was the best stand in your unit or he wouldnt have put you there.

He had a lot more hunters this year, because so many people wanted to hunt with him. He and Hank III had I think 21 hunters in three units and 18 went home with bears(2 hunters had shots they messed up on). Thats impressive #s anywhere.

Please take no offense Walleyin, because none is intended. I'm just saying, its hunting and thats the way it is. If you took me fishing and I did'nt catch anything it wouldnt always be your fault, would it?

Good luck on your next bear hunt.
Ryan


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Perch, you kinda beat me to it. I was writing as you posted yes I type slow.)

My apologies to Michigan bowhunter, I didnt intend to hijack your thread.

Best of luck finding a guide.

Ryan


----------



## walleyein (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes, the first night I sat from 12:30 to 7:00 got sore but I did sit the rest of the time from 1:30 to 8:45, but thats not the point the point is I was told there would be an extra stands per hunter but my second stand was already hunted. Why I had A change of heart because he ingnored our phone calls and emails just felt that I got lied too.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

There was a guy who's last name was Troyer in the Engadine area that had a taxidermy place and did outfitting for bear too. I heard good things (both price and success wise)

Also - Hank does a great job. I would go back in a heartbeat. He would not purposley put a hunter in a blind he did not think would produce.


----------



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know what your budget is but Kip Cameron in Newberry seemed as fair priced as anyone when I checked last year. This was my second year with him. How about that , I got drawn TWO YEARS IN A ROW. Anyway he put a few bears up in a tree for me two years until I got the one I wanted yesterday. A 250 lb with a white blaze. 

Kip is a fair guy and dog hunting gives the advantage of hunting a bear worthwile by judging the track before the dogs are cut loose. Not sitting at a bait staring at a tree hoping for a bruin only to have a sow and cubs roll in.

Kip Cameron (906) 293-5650

I can't seem to get an image into a thread anymore, but there is an image of a 175 pounder I let go last year in my gallery. I don't have images of the one I shot on this computer yet.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I too have heard good things about Cameron Outfitters.


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

I would recomend the Black "Ghost" Bear Camp run by Terry Sheats. He hunts the Baraga management unit . I have hunted with him 3 times and had shots all 3 times . He is charging $750 for a 5 day hunt , which included 7 nights lodging , 2 bait sites that are being hit by bears , and bait . He has been doing this for many years and really knows what he is doing .I have always had a great time while I was there. Contact Terry at 
[email protected] or 734-439-9520 . He will fill you in on everything . With 5 points you will be able to get the first peroid . Tell him Spanky sent you .


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

Check out Bear Camp With Pictures thread .


----------



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

MI bowhunter,

I PMd you with info.

Hugh


----------



## yoter (Jun 9, 2007)

Ive been running baits up here now for over 10yrs so I guess I have a little experience. 

I do it on the side to make enough money for my Canada deer hunt. 

Think of this guys. 

Most outfitters or guides have been running baits since Aug 10th, and the good ones will be doing it at the very least 3 times a week. 

So, lets say your a third season hunter and come up to camp on Sept. 25th, that means I will have been running baits for a month and a half. 

Thats a month and a half of approx. 4-5 hours of work for me a day.. this can be more or less depending on the number of baits and distance between them, this last year was around 4 hours thou. 

Your job is to go sit in the woods for the days that you are hunting and wait for a bear.. thats it!! 

Now if you think for a minute that Im not going to be pissed off if you come in early because you are "sore" your dead wrong!! I want that bear as much as you do .. probably more. 

For me it is a month and a hlaf of hard work paying off when I get the call ... "come get me , I just shot one!" 

Ive found that a lot of "hunters" come up to just get away, the hunt is really secondary to them.. and that is EXTREMELY frustrating to me. 

So just like you guys are searching for a reputable guide service, it sure would be nice for us to be able to find some reputable hunters that come to hunt. 

Every guide wants a 100% kill at their camp, that just means better business next year. 

Ive had hunters come out of the woods before dark because they were "scared" to walk out in the dark. 

what do you think that does to a stand when that bear is only 50yrds out coming in and then Mr. "Hunter" makes that racket comming down from the stand.. probably gonna turn him nocturnal if he even comes back. 

Very Frustratiing.

Oooo I like this even better.. 

"Well I saw one but I didnt think it was big enough" 

Ask them how tall it was and they say "about up to my waist."

You guys, if you are going to spend your money on a hunt educate yourself about judging bear sizes in the field. 

Know where to shoot a bear, its not just like a deer ya know. 

We will help you as much as we can but remember we cant be there with you and point the gun for you and pull the trigger for you. 

In the 10 years Ive been doing this Ive seen 7 wounded bears from PISS POOR SHOOTING. 

Most guides will tell you tough... thats it for you.. no other stands... go home, some might let you hunt another stand if you are lucky. 

Its not the guides fault if your bear goes nocturnal.. that happens. 

there are some things a guide can do to try and bring him back to shooting hours but obviously nothing is guarenteed. 

All we can do is put baits out, *hope* they become active, *hope* they stay active till the hunter gets there, *hope* the bear comes in during shooting hours, *hope* the hunter isnt a complete idiot and isnt smoking or moving around in his stand or talking on his cell phone, and then *hope* that he stays till dark, and if given the opportunity *HOPE *that he can shoot straight. 

I love to track, but no one likes to track a poor shot bear in the dark through tags and briars and swamp just to come face to face with a very upset wounded bear... not fun, been there... done that. 

Now, say the bear is down... here is where the work begins. 

After the guide takes pics of you and your prize .. he gets to gut it, and get it out of the woods. 

Hopefullly the guide has some good freinds with strong backs for this job because there are many of you that would say "I didnt pay for this... Im not dragging that bear 1 mi back to the truck. 

So, its the middle of the night, you make it back to the truck, next the bear needs to be caped, guess who gets to do that?? 

Now if the guide has say 4 hunters and they all get a bear, he gets to do that 4 times. 

Say that guide is charging $1000.00, thats 4 grand. 

Lets throw in the cost of gas for 1 1/2 moths of running bait.. and the cost of bait.. easliy $1000.00 .. thats 3 grand, and thats not even charging for your time. 3 times a week at 4-5 hrs a pop for 6 weeks.. you do the math. 

Anyway, just thought I would give you a look from the other side. 

Sorry so long.


----------

